# Good trolling rod for big lake salmon



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Getting into trolling for salmon but what brand an name of rods do you prefer 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

I run okuma rods I think there classic pro model. They have held up good for me and there cheap. I don't think I paid more than 30$ a piece. But prices might have gone up.


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have custom fenwicks. But daiwa heartland series is a pretty good rod.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

I will look into the okuma rods. Sounds like a deal in my book 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

I was lucky to find 8 Ugly Sticks from a walleye guy that are 7 foot and are medium action. I was a bit skeptical about using them for salmon but i have yet to destroy one with 30lb mono. I like to wrench the rods right over using rubber band releases and i have had really good luck so far with these rods. This will be the 4th season on them. Other than 2 tips getting destroyed from people reeling in the swivels to far i have had no issues. 

Grizzly.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

for rigger rods Eagle claw starfire is pretty nice... a lot of times you can pick up a rod for $12 at dunhams when they are on sale other wise i think its like $20 for normal price. Ive even used them for dipsys and it works well.


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

IMO if u are going to run any wire do NOT use roller guides though. I had terrible luck with them! Lost numerous fish on a count of them. Instead i would buy a regular dipsey rod and buy a twilly tip and put it on there, they work great and i like the rods alot better too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Another vote for okumas. Almost all my rods are okuma now, for the price they are great rods.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Diawa heartland have been very good for me, and very affordable. I just bought 2 eagle claw 10 foot diver rods, and have had good results with them also.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

I like shimano TDR's, seem to work pretty nicely for under $30


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

If you catch them on sale you can get the slammer rods for $15-$20 at MC Sports

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

The mc slammer rods are pretty cheap, the yellow ones seem to fall apart, I have had better luck with the black ones. 
For the most part I buy cheap roxs and cheap line for salmon. Those black MC sports rods are fine, and are 15 dollars on sale. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I run okuma classi pro and dauwa heartland. I do have a few old eagle claws still in action also.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

cabelas depthmaster rigger rods....I baught used ten years ago...thousand plus walleye ....salmon here and there. but considering they were 8 bucks a piece I'm happy....

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Shimano TDR's and spend more on a quality reel!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

BFG said:


> Shimano TDR's and spend more on a quality reel!


Great buys! You can get them for 20/ea at times if you look hard enough these or diawas. Definitely save money for reels and decent line. No banana rods or cheap reels on my ride, you spend too much on a boat and the rest of the gear to pinch pennies where it matters.


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

sovaa4307 said:


> for rigger rods Eagle claw starfire is pretty nice... a lot of times you can pick up a rod for $12 at dunhams when they are on sale other wise i think its like $20 for normal price. Ive even used them for dipsys and it works well.



I agree. For the money the Eagle claw starfire rods are awesome. I've used one for a dipsy rod for 4 years in a row now and have landed plenty of fish with it.


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like im going to have to check them all out but I do like okuma for for there steelhead rods in the river an have st.Croix for every thing else walleye, bass, trout, panfish but just trying to get into rigger fishing as cheap as possible to start but dont want crap going to take trip to cabelas after work maybe 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Personally I like the Shimano Talora.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Shimano tdr or okuma classic pros are great rigger rods all around the 30 dollar each range. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I found that a shorter rod for riggers are what you want. Nothing over 7'. I second on the ugly sticks. IMO, not worth spending too much money on a rigger rod. Reels for these okuma convectors are okay. The catalina's are better. Shimano is the top notch for rods and reels. Most think you need a big selection. 4 rigger rods. Now I would spend considerable amount of money on the dipsy rods. Wire dipsys more so. From the rod holder, the rod, the reel, the wire, the tips you use on the rod, the dipsies themselves, the flasher/fly combo... its hard enough to have 2 of these setups. RP2 rods with the stainless eyes, and a bigger convector reel. Back the drags off the reels, keep them lubed and they are fine. I have lost big kings on other buddies boats because the reels drags didn't work quite right, or the wire wasn't put on the reel tight enough. Best bet could also be to buy the stuff up there at Captain Chucks or Insta Launch or call ahead and see if they can hook you up with everything you want and just pick it up and start using it.


----------

